
They're Made Out of Meat [video] - cardamomo
https://youtu.be/7tScAyNaRdQ
======
perl4ever
[http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/bears-discover-
fir...](http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/bears-discover-fire/)

~~~
termy
Good read, thanks.

------
h2odragon
Lovely adaptation... See also
[http://www.terrybisson.com/](http://www.terrybisson.com/)

------
grayneckbeard96
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They're_Made_Out_of_Meat#They'...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They're_Made_Out_of_Meat#They're_Made_out_of_Meat_\(2005\))

 _Cash Cab_ guy (Ben Bailey) and the reverend from _Hell on Wheels_ (Tom
Noonan).

